# Ride to the HW Sign



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

took my first (!!) trip up to the top today. Nice climbing ride with a few dirt & rocky patches to keep things interesting.

Very easy to miss the access gate at the bottom, leaving most tourists to just shoot the sign from below. 

Find the spanish arch access point at the north end of Deronda Dr.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

First pic is a keeper. XLNT. And I've never been up there, either.


----------



## gogreen18 (Oct 26, 2009)

+1 on that mapei...great pic


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

NIce. I like the pic of you guys on the road riding up to the sign.


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

il sogno said:


> NIce. I like the pic of you guys on the road riding up to the sign.


The rider in front has nice legs.


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

endo verendo said:


> The rider in front has nice legs.


I don't know, man. From here he looks a little slow.


----------

